# Breeder vs. Rescue?



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi again!

I'm a little confused about choosing between a reputable breeder and a rescue situation. While I am looking for a puppy, I hear that rescues sometimes end up with litters of puppies available for adoption. But here's my question: when getting a dog from a rescue, aren't you taking the same chances as when getting a dog from a byb/pet shop/etc? From my understanding, oftentimes the dog does not conform to standard, may have major health problems or have been poorly bred, and may have temperament issues. Of course, I don't think this is always the case, but aren't the odds quite high? If so, even if the rescue is much less expensive upfront, it could accrue much more in vet expenses, etc. over its lifetime, no? 

I know many of you are rescue advocates and I'm not trying to offend, just understand. Is it the goodness in your heart that yearns to take in an animal that has been rejected that offsets the financial/emotional risks? Please clarify, as these are some of the reasons I have shyed away from a rescue situation. 

Thanks!

Ashley


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Rescue orgs check out the dog's health before they are adopted. There are others more qualified here who can tell you more about that.

There are no guarantees of_ lifelong health _when a person buys a dog from a reputable breeder. 

IMO, the main reason why a person should buy from a breeder vs. adopting a rescue is breed conformation. If you want to absolutely guarantee your puppy is a pure Maltese, then buy it from a show breeder. 

Of course there are many Maltese end up in rescue as well, but there is _usually_ no way of knowing for sure if it is a purebred. If that doesn't matter, then adopting a rescue Maltese or Maltese mix is a good way to go. Yes, the odds of health issues _may_ be increased with a rescue dog, but there are no guarantees in life. There is no true way of knowing when you buy a puppy from a show breeder that they will have good lifelong health and have perfect personalities forever. And you don't know for sure when you adopt a rescue if it will be sickly and mentally damaged forever. My hubby's ex-wife rescued the neighborhood dumpster diver stray dog (mutt) and it was very sweet, had hardly any health issues. He just died. He was *21* years old.

Providing a forever home to a rescue dog is a wonderful thing. I want to do that very badly, but hubby and I are not in agreement about having a multiple dog household, at least for now.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ashley:

Reputable rescues have had the dogs screened and any major health problems addressed and may already spay/neuter before placing the dog for adoption. As Nikki's Mom pointed out, you take your chances no matter where, it's just that the likelihood of major problems is less from a reputable breeder as well as from a rescue.

As for rescue, most rescues do charge an adoption fee to help offset the cost of the medical care for the dog. This fee is typically less than the cost of a puppy from a breeder. With Tessa, her fee was $400 as she had to have her leg amputated and thus had medical bills that cost the rescue almost $1600. The rest of the expense was covered through donations. She also came spayed and with all shots, so the only other thing I had to do was get her started on heartworm. 

A rescue may also be living in a foster home, which means it may have a head start on potty training; the foster parent should also be able to give you a heads up on any issues that may have come up. 

I have one rescue and one from a show breeder and there is no difference in health. Tessa may have back and hip problems later in life because of her amputation, but that's because of the *&#$% who injured her and dumped her in the street. Also with rescue, you are not contributing to the problem of overpopulation that stems primarily from mills and bybs. 

Good luck with your search and your decision. Thank you for considering rescue - I know I wouldn't give up either of mine for anything in the world.

Maggie


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

This is a good question! I find it confusing as well! 

I personally thought that maybe the health risks are somewhat higher going with a rescue rather than a reputable breeder, and definitely higher going with a BYB rather than a reputable breeder. But that it might be more worthwhile to take that health risk for a rescue that might die without your adoption than to give good money to a BYB who would just breed more and more of these innocent souls with your financial support. I'm not sure, though. :huh:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

This may be simplistic, but I find that people who want to go the rescue route are more interested in helping with the pet overpopulation problem... but they want a purebred dog... since dogs are put to sleep by the thousands every day in shelters across the US. A rescue dog could be perfectly healthy, regardless of where it was bred, or it could have some health problems down the roard. Same could be said, frankly, for ANY dog, regardless of origin. Go into any shelter and I can guarantee you will find lots of wonderful Purebred dogs...especially during these economic times when people are turning them in left and right. Puppies go faster because everyone wants a cute little puppy, so they will go for more $$$ even as a rescue when you find them. 

Whichever route you go, I am glad you are doing your research.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I never got a dog from a kill shelter because I've always lived in small apartments and wanted small dogs. Kill shelters typically have larger dogs, at least the ones I've seen. I'd definitely get a dog from a shelter if I could accommodate a larger dog. And definitely from the rescue system or be a foster. Maybe someday soon I'll convince hubby to get a rescue or let me be a foster!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_ From my understanding, oftentimes the dog does not conform to standard, may have major health problems or have been poorly bred, and may have temperament issues_

Rescues not conforming to standard = mainly I see that they are a bit oversized (ie, larger than 6-7 pounds). A bit more to love...still small dogs. But with a rescue (if you get an adult), they are fully grown so you know what size you are going to get.

Major health problems = where do you get this? Usually most don't have something Major going on

Poorly bred = how do you figure this? What they are is more of a mystery...you never really know their full background (where they came from)...many are owner turn ins. Exception is puppymill rescues...then you are getting a puppy that would have ended up in a pet store. 

Temperament issues = if there are any of these issues, it's usually because some Human abused or neglected them and they are overcome by showing the dog that they are loved and safe and working with them a little. Small investment in your time will reap Huge rewards. A rescue dog will be more devoted to you than any other because they have another (crappy) life to compare to their life that they now have with someone wonderful who treats them well and loves them.









- Rescue dog Echo (rescue group rescue). Had no health issues (aside from deafness...we knew that when we rescued her as a 2 y.o.). She passed away due to the food recall (contracted IMHA from her system being stressed by the food toxins I believe). She was 10. Was a bit weird when we got her (temperament wise) but that was because she was left crated most of the time. Once she got used to being in the world, she was an absolute delight. Miss her every day and would pay money to have her back with our clan.









- Rescue dog Pip (byb rescue - had some vet work but no major health problems*)...vet thinks between 2-3 based on teeth, but we were told 4 y.o. She is lovely and cute as a button.









- Rescue dog Squeak (byb rescue - had some vet work but no major health problems*...aside from being [unbeknownst to us...preggers])...vet thinks between 2-3 based on teeth, but we were told 4 y.o. (still acts very much like a puppy [wants to play] when fully relaxed). She is lovely and a very good mommy.









- Rescue pup Daisy (Squeak's baby) (unknown father...coat and temperate very maltese like but larger...she weighs in at 3 pounds now [10 weeks old on Sunday]).









- Rescue pup Gracie (Squeak's baby) (unknown but looks like different father...coat and temperate different...she weighs in at about 3 1/2 pounds now [10 weeks old on Sunday]).

*thoroughly vet checked, very bad ear infections treated, nails needed trimming, teeth needed c leaning, weight needed to be put on, both spayed, temperament issues we are working on = scared of men because they were neglected/abused. Had them since mid September and can see improvements but still working with them. Both are lovely dogs, weighing in at 7 and 8 pounds (Squeak has pregnancy weight to lose). Both have slightly luxating pataellas, but I think you will find that in many if not just about all toy dogs...these luxate on a minor level and don't require surgery. 

I know there are many more with rescue dogs who have turned out to be absolutely delightful, valued family members with no regrets for going the rescue route, despite the uncertainty.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 31 2009, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868561


> Kill shelters typically have larger dogs, at least the ones I've seen[/B]


Sadly, not true. Depends on your area. Las Vegas has a kill shelter - Lied - and I FREQUENTLY see purebreds of all varieities there. Sadly, rescue groups are overwhelmed right now and are unable to save them all


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Aside from looking in your local shelter, petfinder dot com is a great site that links to many rescues... just type in the stats you are looking for (breed, sex, age and your area)... or simply google your state and the breed you want (for example : California rescue maltese) and the rescue groups will pop up


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Having been a volunteer in rescue I can tell you that the chances of getting _young puppy_ through a rescue situation are quite slim. Yes, they come into rescue, but the number of people who call rescue wanting a dog that is still in the puppy stage is *FA*R higher than the number of puppies that are actually available through rescue. I used to get so many calls and emails asking for dogs under 1 year old. Honestly, my response was usually to send them to the AMA breeder referal list because they were not really after a rescue. 

The average age of rescue dogs is usually 5-8 years of age. Some are much younger and some are much older, but they get progressively harder to place, the older they become. 

I agree with Nikki's Mom that the main difference you get is that a puppy from a reputable breeder is more likely to be closer to the standard. The rescue dogs are usually from situations similar to BYBs (especially puppies in rescue). For instance, rescue puppies often grow larger than the standard. 

I am a big fan of Rescue. Several of my dogs came from Rescue. Clancy was a former breeding dog at 8 years old, Clouseau (probably Havanese-not maltese) came to us on his 7th home, Calypso was a severly abused dog with many issues, Cameo was a perfect princess and was just a year old when she came to rescue. She was a once in a life-time and frankly as her foster mom, I was selfish and kept her myself even though I knew a million people would have been dying to have her.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

...and they were all VERY LUCKY to get you as a Mom, Carina...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 31 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868563


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 31 2009, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868561





> Kill shelters typically have larger dogs, at least the ones I've seen[/B]


Sadly, not true. Depends on your area. Las Vegas has a kill shelter - Lied - and I FREQUENTLY see purebreds of all varieities there. Sadly, rescue groups are overwhelmed right now and are unable to save them all  
[/B][/QUOTE]



Well, I'm speaking only from personal experience here. I've never seen a small dog in the kill shelters I've visited in Georgia, Colorado, or New York, which are the only places I've lived. I am sure that there might be small dogs in kill shelters, but like I said, in my own personal experience, they _typically_ only had larger dogs.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Let's all remember here that there are new members (or maybe longtime members too) here who perhaps aren't thoroughly informed about rescue situations, and patiently help them understand the differences between rescue, breeders, byb's etc.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My first 3 Maltese came through rescue. Andy was 14 mos. old when he arrived. He is now 12 years old and still happy and healthy. Grace was 11 wks. old when she arrived. Her mother was pregnant when she was purchased by Hearts United for Animals from a puppy mill cull auction. Grace was born in a foster home for HUA. She is 11 yrs. old now and still a happy, active little girl. Skipper came at almost 8 yrs. old from National Maltese Rescue, a rescue organization formed and run by Jay Bianco of MalteseOnly. Here's my post to the MalteseOnly Forum on September 27, 1999. For me it sums up what rescuing a dog is all about ....

_Skipper To The Rescue

Three and a half weeks ago I read Jay's post about Skipper needing a home. Then I read Mary P's post about what a nice dog he's been. I wondered if he'd be happy living with us. Skipper is 7 years old and was given up because he was "barking at the new baby and peeing in the house." Well, there are no babies in my house and he'd have to go some to beat Andy at barking. As for peeing in the house, I knew Grace could give him a run for his money! Skipper arrived two weeks ago today. He peed on every blade of grass in the yard and then met Andy and Grace who welcomed him with open paws. Skipper came into the house, peed on Grace's blanket, Grace then peed on Skipper's blanket, they both apparently got it out of their systems and there's been no peeing by either of them in the house since.

Skipper is sweet, kind, loving, gentle, playful, obedient, polite and, well, just perfect. For all that he is and has brought to our home I owe a world of thanks to Jay, Bev, Libby and especially Mary P. Thank you all so much for rescuing Skipper, for giving him another chance, and for entrusting him to us.

For those of you considering adopting a rescue dog, here are my thoughts. If you are looking to GET a male/female, puppy/adult, three pound/ten pound, silky coated/cottony coated, housebroken/paper trained dog, you should buy what you want and train it. If you are looking to GIVE shelter, safety, good food, medical attention, patience, gentle guidance and lots of love to a dog, then please think about adopting a rescue dog. St. Francis, patron saint and protector of animals, said "It is in giving that we receive." Thank you Skipper for all that you have given us.

_Skipper left us 4 years ago yesterday at a week short of 14 yrs. old. I still miss him every day.

MaryH


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I truly do not think health should be a major decider between a breeder pup and rescue. To be honest, an adult dog who has had a thorough health work up in rescue is probably more likely to continue to be a healthy pet than any pup. My Roo is from a very reputable breeder, is a year and a half old, and has cost us nearly $7,000 this year. Sh1t happens and he has a wonderful, caring, conscientious breeder. Breeder are not god, they just do the very best by their dogs. The major problems in our breed have no genetic tests available...it is not a precise science. An adult dog with a good work up is a great bet for a healthy pet IMO. Sure rescues often have some minor things like needing dentals, ear infections, skin infections...all fixable with good care. 

The reason I have chosen pups from reputable breeders is I was looking for a specific temperament and wanted a blank slate to work with. In addition, my dogs are around small kids and not all rescues are okay with that. 

To be honest, puppies are a pain in the behind...I don't even like to get them before 4 months. Adults are much more pleasant IMO.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I won't go on, and on, as I usually do. Just want to say, my rescues, ALL of them, have been the light of my life.

Also, with the many, we've adopted out, the families are tickled pink. Yep, health issues, temperament, etc, were already addressed.
They were then placed in perfect homes. 

I adore rescues.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

deleted post


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 31 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868620


> I won't go on, and on, as I usually do. Just want to say, my rescues, ALL of them, have been the light of my life.
> 
> Also, with the many, we've adopted out, the families are tickled pink. Yep, health issues, temperament, etc, were already addressed.
> They were then placed in perfect homes.
> ...


I am determined to convince hubby to let me foster or get a rescue! He adores dogs but isn't ready to commit to more than one at a time.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I do home visits for several small breed groups. All the dogs I've been involved with have been from puppy mills and everyone has been tickled to death with their little rescue. Yes, these babies may have been a little larger than the standard, but they are so loving and so appreciative. No one has ever had a problem that I'm aware of and have been really happy they chose rescue.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 31 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868631


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 31 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868620





> I won't go on, and on, as I usually do. Just want to say, my rescues, ALL of them, have been the light of my life.
> 
> Also, with the many, we've adopted out, the families are tickled pink. Yep, health issues, temperament, etc, were already addressed.
> They were then placed in perfect homes.
> ...


I am determined to convince hubby to let me foster or get a rescue! He adores dogs *but isn't ready to commit to more than one at a time.*
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO ~ You know, there was a time I wasn't either. Gosh, I love my 200 rescues. :HistericalSmiley: 

*I don't...Love, Joplin ~ :smpullhair: 

Yes you do ~ Love Deb

No I don't ~ Love Jops

You loved LBB ~ Love Deb

Not anymore ~ Love Jops

Oh cram it Jops, you are soooo prissy ~ Love Deb
*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:wub: Does it absolutely have to be a purebred? If you don't plan to breed,why would that be an issue? Over the years we've taken in many mixed breeds. We've gone in thinking we wanted on type of dog only to have our hearts absolutely stolen by another. Maltese rescue takes in lots of Malts that could be pure,might not be, but look enough like a Malt to pass. Just a thought. I know there are a few breeders on list w/ gorgeous pups I'd love to have,but there are so many more rescues... 
Maybe instead of waiting until one is available,the love of your life might be waiting in a shelter or rescue? :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Dec 31 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868655


> :wub: Does it absolutely have to be a purebred? If you don't plan to breed,why would that be an issue? Over the years we've taken in many mixed breeds. We've gone in thinking we wanted on type of dog only to have our hearts absolutely stolen by another. Maltese rescue takes in lots of Malts that could be pure,might not be, but look enough like a Malt to pass. Just a thought. I know there are a few breeders on list w/ gorgeous pups I'd love to have,but there are so many more rescues...
> Maybe instead of waiting until one is available,*the love of your life might be waiting in a shelter or rescue? :wub:
> *[/B]



I love this comment. Yep, not only I, but many a family, found the "love of their life" thru rescues, and shelters.

I've never known such love.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Dec 31 2009, 04:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868610


> My first 3 Maltese came through rescue. Andy was 14 mos. old when he arrived. He is now 12 years old and still happy and healthy. Grace was 11 wks. old when she arrived. Her mother was pregnant when she was purchased by Hearts United for Animals from a puppy mill cull auction. Grace was born in a foster home for HUA. She is 11 yrs. old now and still a happy, active little girl. Skipper came at almost 8 yrs. old from National Maltese Rescue, a rescue organization formed and run by Jay Bianco of MalteseOnly. Here's my post to the MalteseOnly Forum on September 27, 1999. For me it sums up what rescuing a dog is all about ....
> 
> _Skipper To The Rescue
> 
> ...


Your post made me cry Mary... :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 31 2009, 12:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868551


> This may be simplistic, but I find that people who want to go the rescue route are more interested in helping with the pet overpopulation problem... but they want a purebred dog... since dogs are put to sleep by the thousands every day in shelters across the US. A rescue dog could be perfectly healthy, regardless of where it was bred, or it could have some health problems down the roard. Same could be said, frankly, for ANY dog, regardless of origin. Go into any shelter and I can guarantee you will find lots of wonderful Purebred dogs...especially during these economic times when people are turning them in left and right. Puppies go faster because everyone wants a cute little puppy, so they will go for more $$$ even as a rescue when you find them.
> 
> Whichever route you go, I am glad you are doing your research.[/B]


 I wondered that too,I've found myself starting w/ purebreed as a base to search and find alittle mix that grabs my heart. I can tell you as a volunteer at a shelter,we've had some pretty exotic and expensive purebreeds come in. Some big some small. Our shelter had a "Wish list" people come in fill out a form for a specific size or sex or even breed and when we got one in that fit the bill we'd call. Hopefully all shelters do that. Our shelter is a kill shelter,it hurts me to say. We live in a rural area where animals' lives are cheap. Farmers bring in kittens and puppies by the boxload. Could be worse, many never get that far,they end up in weighted sacks in a creek... (sorry for the bummer). You see all kinds of people come into a shelter.
A local shelter is the first place I'd look,then rescue orgs,even free pets in the paper. Any place that you can give hope to an unwanted animal. I've seen people give away the most amazing brreds of dogs,in these times,even more so. In our small town a Malt mother and baby came in,believe it or not they were there 3 days until someone came in and saw them and knew what they were. So if a shelter in "Podunk" Ohio can get in 2 Malts you never know...

I'm not disparaging professional breeders,I know they have their place in making our dream of being a Maltese parent a reality,but I would guess they are more rescues available than breeder's puppies available. I'm guessing since when I've checked out sites and sen posts,very few come available.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I trend towards the oldsters too,I figure they need a place to retire and live their remaining years in love and comfort. Tehir chances are slim compared to puppies..I've usually taken the old and the sick. We took in a German Shepherd w/ a bad heart murmur,she wasn't expected to live to be more than 5 years old,she was 2 when we got her. She lived w/ us for 10 more years! 12 years is old for a German Shepherd w/ a good ticker... 

We took in a paralized mother and 4 pups,she nursed them,we weaned them and had her xrayed to see if there was any hope. We were already trying to figure out how to have cart made for her hind legs. But the calcium building up on her healing vertebrae was growing in,not out so she would have only lived another 6 months and slowly loose function so the vet put her to sleep. All her babies went to good homes curtesy of help from the vet.

We took in an old Irish Setter,16 years old,she lived 6 months,sure it was hard but I don't regret it.

At the time,we had the finances to do this,now it's tough,so health is definately an issue. But we took just took in 2 neglected Malts 3 months ago and put enough into them to buy a new puppy. We new going in they needed brought back to health.
Now I wouldn't trade them for anything...

Whatever you decide,follow your heart,your new furry will speak to you. We all choose different criteria for our furries and we all have one common thread,We ALL love our furries.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

In case you or anyone else should come across my posts about my Annie - she's our little rescue and is one of two fluffy lights of my life. 

Annie joined our family at 6 or 8 months of age through a Baton Rouge rescue group. Within two days of them getting her she was spayed and a large part of our family. Yes, she was sick and she got sicker and did cost a pretty penny. 

The reason for this post is to just to say: 

Annie's case was sort of unusual in that she didn't stay with a foster family before we got her. I agreed to adopt her right away and take care of her health issues and their costs. She was actually discounted because of this. LOL I fell in love with her when I saw her picture on Petfinder. Normally, the rescue would have had someone foster her until she was healthy and ready join her adoptive family. If I had gone that way Annie wouldn't have cost me any more than her $60 discount fee. 
Now, Annie is as healthy as can be. She's an even 5 lbs and loves to play ALL THE TIME. Loves to torment her sister Sophie and is the biggest cuddle bug you would ever meet. I highly recommend going the rescue route.

Here's Annie's Petfinder picture. Just look at those eyes.

[attachment=60306:Annie___Rescue_Pic.jpg]

And, here's a more recent picture:

[attachment=60307:img100.JPG]


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 31 2009, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868661


> QUOTE (michellerobison @ Dec 31 2009, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868655





> :wub: Does it absolutely have to be a purebred? If you don't plan to breed,why would that be an issue? Over the years we've taken in many mixed breeds. We've gone in thinking we wanted on type of dog only to have our hearts absolutely stolen by another. Maltese rescue takes in lots of Malts that could be pure,might not be, but look enough like a Malt to pass. Just a thought. I know there are a few breeders on list w/ gorgeous pups I'd love to have,but there are so many more rescues...
> Maybe instead of waiting until one is available,*the love of your life might be waiting in a shelter or rescue? :wub:
> *[/B]



I love this comment. Yep, not only I, but many a family, found the "love of their life" thru rescues, and shelters.

I've never known such love.
[/B][/QUOTE]
:goodpost: 

Sweetness is wonderful, but Tessa is truly the most special one of the two. Her love and gratitude are always apparent, and she goes to sleep each night snuggled up against me while Sweets has her own special spot on the bed.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The people who do rescue on this forum are awesome. :wub: They go the extra mile to take care of dogs who have fallen into unfortunate situations. Thank you. 


Tina


----------

